

HTML5 apps can be just as speedy as native apps with the Famo.us framework - jerryhuang100
http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/09/html5-apps-can-be-just-as-speedy-as-native-apps-with-the-new-famo-us-javascript-framework/

======
_random_
Waiting for a sample poster app with all the _idiomatic_ Android, iOS and
Windows Phone versions.

